# Donny show



## lplews (Jun 6, 2011)

I am really excited about going to donny show 2moz. It's my first time going to the show!!! I am looking forward to seeing all the different reps n hopefully going to get a female Leo!!


----------



## Davism (May 21, 2011)

my first show aswell dont realy know what to exspect


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

I do hope you listen to the advice from your other thread :O 

you can expect lots of reptiles  + generally lots of people accompanying them


----------



## kennysprincess2006 (Oct 15, 2008)

you wontv know where to start that many there i love the show im after 2 new female leos to add to my collection


----------



## lplews (Jun 6, 2011)

I've just bought 2 new 4ft vivs. I am going to put 3 female leos in each do am looking 4 1 2 start with. I am quite interested in enigmas and help with the research. I work in a vets as a trainee vet nurse so this will help the study as well as knowing they are ok.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

ahh, thats good  -hi5- 

There will be ALOT of leos xD of all colours  and sizes


----------



## Kentiiboii (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey people think I'm going to go to this donny show tomorrow just wondering what time gates open? What times best to go? Exactly where it is? How much per person? And what is there exactly there? 
Sorry for questions. 
Thanks Kent


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Kentiiboii said:


> Hey people think I'm going to go to this donny show tomorrow just wondering what time gates open? What times best to go? Exactly where it is? How much per person? And what is there exactly there?
> Sorry for questions.
> Thanks Kent


Welcome to The International Herpetological Society


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Kentiiboii said:


> Hey people think I'm going to go to this donny show tomorrow just wondering what time gates open? What times best to go? Exactly where it is? How much per person? And what is there exactly there?
> Sorry for questions.
> Thanks Kent


It's at Doncaster dome and the gates open at 10am for IHS members and 10:30am for non members. I forgot how much it is but it's not a lot. There are mostly leo's beardies and cresties there with the odd different thing thrown in. This year is more of a social thing for me. Not really looking for anything in lizards but met up with a few tonight and meeting a few people tomorrow : ) either way should be plenty for you to go at!


----------



## Kentiiboii (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry about late reply but was watching eastenders. Just wondered if they have vies there?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

vivs? i assume there will be some smaller ones + exo terras, mostly it'll be the equipment though


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> vivs? i assume there will be some smaller ones + exo terras, mostly it'll be the equipment though


There should be quite a few VivExotic flat packed vivs.


----------

